# How do ya stop the wheel hop



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

*How do ya stop the wheel hop?*

I took my 04 gto out to the Orlando Speed World drag strip tonight an ran a couple of 13.6's.Thats with the predadator cpu tunner I'm sure the car will do better but the rear end wants to hop so bad on the launch I have to keep lettin up off the gas to stop the rear end from hoppin. I think if I could stop the rear end from hoppin or atleast stop it some so I can launch it harder I could improve my 60 ft time for a better 1/4 mile time. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't think I have much of a solution really, I was just going to mention it seems that a lot of people are having the same problems out of the hole. I wonder what tire pressures, or even diferent tires will do.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

the only thing i found is frame connectors, they make a kit for the cts v, but nothing for the gto..yet.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

sticky mickeys  if you're gonna run street tires drop pressure a bit, experiment with that you should get some more bite.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Actually, I think I remember seeing the frame connectors for the GTO on the Lingenfelter Performance website... Here's a link: http://www.lingenfelter.com/lingenfelter/product.asp?dept_id=41&pf_id=628


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

BMR makes SFC.

As for the wheel hop, I had it also. Ran 13.6 with tons of hop. You need to bring the rpm up when staging. Let the clutch out fast but don't dump it. No more hop. Went from 2.1 to 1.9 and ET dropped to 13.2. Both the 13.6 and 13.2 times are with a Speed Inc CAI as the only mod. Once I figured out how to launch the times just got better as the day got hotter


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

try www.gravanatuning.com Check out the crossmember upgrade kit & some other goodies. :cheers


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Rob said:


> BMR makes SFC.


Yep, the link I posted above is for the BMR sub-frame connectors. 13.2 is awesome, way to go!


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

Did you guys see the uretane bushing kit for the rear sway bar (www.gravanatuningcom.) the manufacter claims they should help minamize wheel hop under ecceleration. I also herd that a beeffier sway bar would help. so I don't know? Maybe I'll try the bushings and if that helps I'll start leanin tords a bigger sway bar, and some sub frame connecters later on down the road. along with a little practice I geuss.


----------

